# Hot!! Heat rash and moby, help me decide what else to get.



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

So I love my moby as does dd3. But it is soooo hot! Every time I wear dd, which is usually multiple times a day, we are both drenched in sweat. She is also getting heat rash. I usually have on a tank or tee and she is either in a onesie or just diaper. I've tried to put in a little cloth on my chest so we are not skin to skin cause then we're both super sweaty fast. Any suggestions??


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floiejo2*
> 
> So I love my moby as does dd3. But it is soooo hot! Every time I wear dd, which is usually multiple times a day, we are both drenched in sweat. She is also getting heat rash. I usually have on a tank or tee and she is either in a onesie or just diaper. I've tried to put in a little cloth on my chest so we are not skin to skin cause then we're both super sweaty fast. I don't really have the budget to get another carrier right now and need to wear her to do anything since I have 2 older dd's and lots of summer activities and dd3 does not like to sit in anything. Any suggestions??


How old is DD3? Could you try a hip carry with your wrap instead of having her facing you? Have tried facing her out?


----------



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dd is 9 wks old so a little young for the hip carry. I do wear her facing out when she's awake but that's usually only an hour or so at a time, usually I'm wearing her while asleep. If anyone has any suggestions for a quick and easy super light summer carrier, let me know. I may be able to swing something under $100. I've been looking into ring slings for a quick nursing easy carrier. What are your favs?


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh shoot, if you have $100 you can get so many great summer carriers!

Sleeping Baby Productions makes really comfortable and affordable ring slings. Some of her fabric choices are really cool for summer. She has incredible customer service and really fast shipping!

My favorite summer carriers are woven wraps. They're great because they're supportive enough to be able to use them into the preschool years, and you can use them for back carries. Some woven wraps are cooler than others--the coolest brands are Vatanai, BBSlen, and Easycare. They're much cooler than the Moby because they're more breathable--the breeze blows right through them (these brands, other brands can be much hotter). You can get a new BBSlen for under $100. I like buying my woven wraps used though, because they're already broken in, so they're softer and easier to wrap with. I always buy them on the For Sale or Trade board on The Babywearer; here's a link to their wraps section.


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

I really like my Maya wrap ring sling - I found mine used on craigslist for $15.00!! I love love love the color, it's easy to put on and isn't hot at all!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Could you make a DIY gauze wrap (similar to a Wrapsody)? I word my newborn DS last summer in a wrap I made really inexpensively with some gauzy turquoise cotton I got on clearance at Joann's Fabrics. It was much cooler than the Moby or the Maya wrap.


----------



## floiejo2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay so I've been doing research on different carriers. I go back and forth...I like the wrapsody bali breeze type wraps but since that's so similar to the moby, I'm kinda wanting something different to have more options. I've been looking at the maya ring sling as well as the sleeping baby production ones (although she seems really backed up and I want something now), and also the light on shoulder ring sling cause it's only $30. But I think I want a loose tail to use as a nursing coverup and sun shade and most of them don't have that...I've also been looking at the mei tai and boba and beca carriers, they look really cool and easy to me. Aaargh! There are so many options...anyone have experience with these or have strong opinions on these carriers? I think the top 2 I'm considering are the maya wrap and the mei tai. Which do you like better and why? TIA!!!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh it is so fun to choose new carriers!








The Maya wrap is definitely easy to nurse in, in fact, it is the only carrier I've successfully used to nurse. I love mei tais also because they are so easy to use for both front and back carries but at 9 weeks a mei tai would probably feel too big unless you froggie her legs and my DD hated that.
I totally love the bali breeze, it's beautiful and so comfortable, it can be used for a long time also, my DD at 23 pounds was easy to carry in it. That one is the coolest wrap in my opinion but BBSlen is pretty cool also, it depends on which one, I have heard some of them are a little thicker.
Sorry, I guess that wasn't much help, lol.
If you go on the babywearer's FSOT, you might be able to get more than one for under $100! Used are so nice because they are soft.

.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floiejo2*
> 
> Okay so I've been doing research on different carriers. I go back and forth...I like the wrapsody bali breeze type wraps but since that's so similar to the moby, I'm kinda wanting something different to have more options. I've been looking at the maya ring sling as well as the sleeping baby production ones (although she seems really backed up and I want something now), and also the light on shoulder ring sling cause it's only $30. But I think I want a loose tail to use as a nursing coverup and sun shade and most of them don't have that...I've also been looking at the mei tai and boba and beca carriers, they look really cool and easy to me. Aaargh! There are so many options...anyone have experience with these or have strong opinions on these carriers? I think the top 2 I'm considering are the maya wrap and the mei tai. Which do you like better and why? TIA!!!


I'd definitely choose a SBP ring sling over a maya ring sling, if you do go for a ring sling. Everyone I know who liked the maya rs hadn't tried any other brand...everyone I know who has tried the maya and another brand has preferred the other brand. I thought the maya was fine before I tried anything else, but now I realize that it wasn't that comfortable. You can look into Comfy Joey ring slings too if SBP is backed up.

As for ring slings in general, the vast majority of them have loose tails. You'd have to look pretty hard to find a closed tail ring sling these days, and you'd probably have to buy it used. So most of them will have a loose tail that you can use for a nursing cover up. In general, ring slings are fast, easy to put on, and pack down small in your diaper bag. The downside though is that since they're only over one shoulder, they distribute the baby's weight unevenly. That means that it will start to hurt your back after 30-45 minutes. I find them very very uncomfortable for long periods of wearing. If you're someone who only wears the baby on quick shopping trips and errands, a ring sling is a good choice. If you'd rather a carrier that you can wear all day at the zoo, or all day at home though, I would highly, HIGHLY recommend something that puts the weight on both shoulders. The other down side to a ring sling is that you technically can do a back carry with a ring sling, but it's fairly advanced babywearing (you have to do it very very carefully or it's unsafe) and even then it's not that comfortable compared to back carries with other carriers.

IMO, mei tais are much more useful than ring slings. I say that because they distribute the baby's weight evenly so they don't hurt, and you can easily do back carries in them. I also really like mei tais for wearing over winter coats. They're also easy and fast to put on, and pack down pretty small. They're pretty cool in summer. Some brands have a sleeping hood so when the baby falls asleep, you can pull up a little hood that will support their head--I really like that feature. They're also very easy to learn back carries with compared to woven wraps.

Soft structured carriers like the beco and the boba are good choices too. If your baby is still pretty little, the boba might not work though--I think it's for babies over 6 months. We really like our boba with our toddler because it's got a tall body compared to most SSCs, so it holds her more securely than SSCs with shorter bodies (which only come up to her mid back now, instead of her neck like the boba). SSCs are easy to put on because of the buckles. They're kind of bulky though in a diaper bag. You also have to adjust the straps if you switch users, which is a total pain in the neck but isn't an issue if you're the only one who uses it. Some people find SSCs too bulky--I personally hate how backpacky they feel, but some people consider that a benefit. SSCs are a little harder to get a good fit with than mei tais and wraps because they're not as customizable. A lot of people have to try a few different brands before they find one that fits their body well. SSCs are easy to learn back carries with. The other big benefit is that they put a lot of the baby's weight on your hips, which a lot of people find more comfortable than other carriers (but I actually don't like it).

My favorite carriers are woven wraps. (The wrapsody bali breeze actually isn't a woven wrap, it's a gauze wrap, so I wouldn't put it in that category). I love how soft and snuggly they are, and how customizable they are. You can make it fit your body perfectly. I also like that there are so many options with a woven wrap. With a mei tai or an SSC, you can do a front carry or a back carry (or sometimes a hip carry). But with a wrap, there are 25+ different carries you can do, so you can alternate among them depending on your needs. You can definitely get woven wraps that are cool in summer. I know you said that you'd like something that's not a wrap because you already have a wrap, but you're very very close to outgrowing the Moby, and then you won't have a wrap. ;-) So I wouldn't rule wraps out just because you want more options. I actually think a wrap gives you the most options!

As for nursing in carriers, I've found it easy to nurse in every type of carrier you've mentioned (wraps, mei tais, ring slings, SSCs) so I think you can make it work easily in whatever carrier you choose. For what it's worth, I'm able to nurse most discretely in a wrap.


----------



## GiJohnsGirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Would a mei tai in a twill fabric be cool enough for summer in the south?


----------



## areawoman (Oct 11, 2010)

I know I have seen carriers in mesh online. They are meant to take to the pool/beach, but I bet they're pretty cool, too.


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

IMO a GOOD silk ring sling will breath a lot better than what you have and offer a lot of versatility. Look for something single layer and beware of one way pleating - it causes tension lines that hurt and cause fatigue. I cannot recommend a brand because I am a biased WAHM, but I've done the pouches and the mei tais and the soft structured carriers, etc, even cotton ring slings, and they are all tiring and sweaty comparatively. If you want cool in the summer, you want a silk ring sling.

.


----------

